# San Antonio TX pass new TNC Ordinance Uber OUT



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

San Antonio just passed a new TNC ordinance that Uber will not comply with so Uber is out of San Antonio and Lyft also out


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

You Go San Antonio


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmm.... that is Un-Texan...and Un-American!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> San Antonio just passed a new TNC ordinance that Uber will not comply with so Uber is out of San Antonio and Lyft also out


Even without knowing the particulars of San Antonio ordinance, I will bet you a dollar that Uber is Not leaving San Antonio. I'm not sure about Lyft though.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Even without knowing the particulars of San Antonio ordinance, I will bet you a dollar that Uber is Not leaving San Antonio. I'm not sure about Lyft though.


Chief of Police put out a Cease and desist order drive go to jail..........

Thank you for your interest in public records of the City of San Antonio. Your request has been received and is being processed in accordance with Chapter 552 of Texas Government Code, the Public Information Act. Your request was received in this office on 12/12/2014 and given the reference number W045465-121214 for tracking purposes.

Records Requested: Chief of Police San Antonio Cease and desist order to the TNC ie Uber/Lyft

I will post it when it comes in


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*City Council approves new ride-share regulations for Lyft, Uber*

*http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/loca...actors-pack-City-Hall-to-weigh-in-5950675.php*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Chief of Police put out a cease and assist order drive go to jail..........


I haven't found any reference of that online...still looking though.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Hmm.... that is Un-Texan...and Un-American!


Breaking the law is Un-Texan, and Un-American.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Breaking the law is Un-Texan, and Un-American.


What is your purpose on this forum?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> What is your purpose on this forum?


I'm here to take the rose-colored glasses off you UberXers and make you realize your "partner" Uber is having you do illegal things. I applaud any efforts by state governments or private citizens to call Uber out on their brazen behavior.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *City Council approves new ride-share regulations for Lyft, Uber*
> 
> *http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/loca...actors-pack-City-Hall-to-weigh-in-5950675.php*


lol got to love the loser lineup....so which one in that pic is the perp?

Trick question...they all do! lmao


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Florida seems to be warming up to UBER!

Sally Everett. Everett and other city staffers are working with representatives from Uber, Lyft and cab companies to draft ordinance that would address safety for riders and the cost for companies. "It's an evolution. There were horses and buggies and then cars and taxis and now there's Uber."

http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2014/11/18/saint-pete-works-to-include-uber-and-lyft/19255925/

State of Florida insurance hocho approves UBER!
http://www.tampabay.com/news/transp...r-meets-florida-insurance-requirement/2202383


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Breaking the law is Un-Texan, and Un-American.


Liberty!
Freedom!

No one should impede either!


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I haven't found any reference of that online...still looking though.


SAPD website maybe but it's out there


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Liberty!
> Freedom!
> 
> No one should impede either!


Hmmm... Should I be able to work as a nurse without a license? Can I just keep my bar open all night, and pack as many people in to my club as possible, regardless of fire code? Can I open a store in an abandoned building, without paying rent, or buying a business permit? Are there regulations or permit requirements which you approve of?

I'm a Libertarian, through and true. But the fact is: we are talking about PUBLIC transportation, on PUBLIC streets, those of us who want to operate a business in a PUBLICLY regulated space must accept regulations designed by PUBLICLY elected representatives. We must work to change public opinion if we believe it is flawed, but lawlessness in the streets is not the way to effect positive change.

Then insurance risk is REAL. The fact that this company has said following insurance rules and regulations expected from all other transportation providers will put them out of business is a dark red flag. That the company relies on drivers lying to their insurance carrier is beyond disturbing.

They continue to misrepresent their service as "RIDESHARING" In order to sway public opinion.

"Freedom"? Freedom to do what? Lie to the public (And new recruits) in order to earn millions? IMO they give capitalism a bad name.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

One of the excuses I heard from an Uber manager was this:"these are not full-time drivers, they are just part-time drivers" 

So he is asserting that because a driver only drives part time, they should not be knowledgeable of the city, be vetted as a safely trained driver, or fully insured.

What if all companies started applying this logic? Part time pilots? Meh....you don't need no stinking commercial license! We should let new startup oil/gas companies just poke holes wherever they want, their insurance should be lower than the big guys, because they are new, they are using a different technology!!! 

We should not require part-time teachers to have teaching certificates.

And why should we expect part-time school bus drivers to have passenger endorsement with CDL's?

Uber had a working, legitimate, fully insured model. Travis even bemoaned Lyft's illegality and lack of insurance Just a couple of years ago.

They could have grown the network and put drivers to work with fully insured companies, but they wanted too much vig to suit most owner/operators, so they shifted gears, AND the operational burden.

Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> One of the excuses I heard from an Uber manager was this:"these are not full-time drivers, they are just part-time drivers"
> 
> So he is asserting that because a driver only drives part time, they should not be knowledgeable of the city, be vetted as a safely trained driver, or fully insured.
> 
> ...


To be honest I think Uber's initial plan wasn't to be some rogue company... I think once these big investors came into the picture that's when he lost his vision on what Uber was supposed to be. I think it will eventually bite them in the ass. They'll stick around and won't ever disappear.. but the more these cities realize the money they're losing and the stupidity of having all these uninsured drivers around.. it'll hurt Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> To be honest I think Uber's initial plan wasn't to be some rogue company... I think once these big investors came into the picture that's when he lost his vision on what Uber was supposed to be. I think it will eventually bite them in the ass. They'll stick around and won't ever disappear.. but the more these cities realize the money they're losing and the stupidity of having all these uninsured drivers around.. it'll hurt Uber.


You are right, they started off as a "permitted, licensed" transportation broker. But even then, they were a little arrogant, and were asking way too much commission, and had a difficult time grasping the differences in transportation demands across the country. We tried to explain to them that Austin was not SF, or NYC, that having multiple cars sitting around downtown all day and all night was a non- starter for most of us.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You are right, they started off as a "permitted, licensed" transportation broker. But even then, they were a little arrogant, and were asking way too much commission, and had a difficult time grasping the differences in transportation demands across the country. We tried to explain to them that Austin was not SF, or NYC, that having multiple cars sitting around downtown all day and all night was a non- starter for most of us.


Was this before or after they blew up?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *City Council approves new ride-share regulations for Lyft, Uber*
> 
> *http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/loca...actors-pack-City-Hall-to-weigh-in-5950675.php*


Thank you for your interest in public records of the City of San Antonio. Your request has been received and is being processed in accordance with Chapter 552 of Texas Government Code, the Public Information Act. Your request was received in this office on 12/12/2014 and given the reference number W045465-121214 for tracking purposes.

Records Requested: Chief of Police San Antonio Cease and desist order to the TNC ie Uber/Lyft


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Thank you for your interest in public records of the City of San Antonio. Your request has been received and is being processed in accordance with Chapter 552 of Texas Government Code, the Public Information Act. Your request was received in this office on 12/12/2014 and given the reference number W045465-121214 for tracking purposes.
> 
> Records Requested: Chief of Police San Antonio Cease and assist order to the TNC ie Uber/Lyft


I don't think there was a Cease & Desist order issued by Chief McManus.

*City Welcomes Uber and Lyft to San Antonio*
http://www.sanantonio.gov/Commpa/Ne...ty-Welcomes-Uber-and-Lyft-to-San-Antonio.aspx


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Was this before or after they blew up?


Before. Several years ago


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Even without knowing the particulars of San Antonio ordinance, I will bet you a dollar that Uber is Not leaving San Antonio. I'm not sure about Lyft though.


I was thinking the same thing. They had no intention of leaving New Delhi, but I'm sure there was a PR guy that has over 5 functioning brain cells, and convinced them it will be good for *Uber*. _*'People will believe we're responsible, that we care, all of that bleeding-heart bullshit!'*_ They only, *ONLY* do what serves Uber's interest. I figured that out rather quickly.

I do feel sorry for them in San Antonio though. They're obviously the victim here. We should do some *community healing* with a group, virtual payer for everyone's friend, and all-around good guy, Uber. 

Let us pray.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Hmmm... Should I be able to work as a nurse without a license? Can I just keep my bar open all night, and pack as many people in to my club as possible, regardless of fire code? Can I open a store in an abandoned building, without paying rent, or buying a business permit? Are there regulations or permit requirements which you approve of?
> 
> I'm a Libertarian, through and true. But the fact is: we are talking about PUBLIC transportation, on PUBLIC streets, those of us who want to operate a business in a PUBLICLY regulated space must accept regulations designed by PUBLICLY elected representatives. We must work to change public opinion if we believe it is flawed, but lawlessness in the streets is not the way to effect positive change.
> 
> ...


ho hum


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> ho hum


Hmmm, Very thought-provoking


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> ho hum


It's a valid question? Why don't you provide us an honest answer?

Do you want your nurse to be licensed?

Do you want your pilot to be licensed?

Do you want your kids teachers to be licensed?

If so why?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Thank you for your interest in public records of the City of San Antonio. Your request has been received and is being processed in accordance with Chapter 552 of Texas Government Code, the Public Information Act. Your request was received in this office on 12/12/2014 and given the reference number W045465-121214 for tracking purposes.
> 
> Records Requested: Chief of Police San Antonio Cease and assist order to the TNC ie Uber/Lyft


Cease and desist, I believe is what you meant.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Cease and desist, I believe is what you meant.


Yes your right changed it were I can, But you know the internet once its out there its out there LOL


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Yes your right changed it were I can, But you know the internet once its out there its out there LOL


I know how that goes, believe me.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> It's a valid question? Why don't you provide us an honest answer?
> 
> Do you want your nurse to be licensed?
> 
> ...


Answer: I think all drivers are required to have a license... you don't have one?

ho hum


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Answer: I think all drivers are required to have a license... you don't have one?
> 
> ho hum


You know we are talking about additional permits required for professional drivers, Just like personal pilots cannot simply become a commercial pilot.

Just like with teachers, nurses, etc. ;the states and local govts determine that certain levels of certification are required to provide certain services.
The govt grants a fire marshal the power to limit occupancy for the safety of the public.

My obvious question was: do you accept a govt role in setting these guidelines? If not, then I know I'm addressing an anarchist, and that's that. If you DO accept govt roles in setting public safety rules, how do you decide which ones are acceptable, and which ones are there to be violated?


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Answer: I think all drivers are required to have a license... you don't have one?
> 
> ho hum


I don't believe that you are really that stupid.

Let me go more specific...

Do you want your pilot to have a commercial pilots license or amateur?

Do you want your nurse to be a RN, LPN, NP, or just hold a basic medical tech certification?

Do you want your kids teacher to have a law enforcement run background check and licensure from a state board or just a degree from Phoenix online diploma mill and a background check from beenverefied.com?

If so... Why?

Ho hum....


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> I don't believe that you are really that stupid.
> 
> Let me go more specific...
> 
> ...


no - he is not that stupid - he is either an anarchist or one of those "LIBERTarians" who likes to cherry pick the laws deemed acceptable.
I am a true believer in liberty, and yes - in my perfect world, EVERYONE would be free to "do as they will, harm none". But I'm a realist.
We don't live in that society, nor will we.

For example, I deplore - make that DEPLORE the tactics of the cab industry in Austin, as they blocked our company from being able to charge what we want for fares. Likewise the "Stretch Limousine" requirement, and the "Luxury" vehicle requirements, as deemed "luxury" by whoever is issuing the permit. Those rules were put in place to protect the taxi cab industry, and some in the limo business went along with it because they liked the idea of blocking competition. I say - let a limo company charge $25/hour for a luxury vehicle - they won't be in competition for long, who cares?

BUT as much as I deplore protectionism, I have to give a tiny bit of leeway to cabs. Gulp - ick, there I said it. Why, you ask? Because our nanny loving society has demanded that the poor and infirm be guaranteed certain services, affordable cab fare being one of them. _ No, I'm not a heartless a-hole, I just don't necessarily believe the govt should mandate service, because it means we must be willing to eventually accept conscription. _Since the govt requires certain service, in certain areas, for guaranteed fares, then I must allow a little protection of their turf, or they must be allowed to turn a profit, and if I can throw a sedan in front of a hotel and take the higher paying, tipping clients away from them, they are left with the poorest clientele. So I do understand why they demand some consideration - I just don't like the AMOUNT of consideration they demand.

Now - as for my agreement to permit requirements: It is simple - as stated before, we are working public streets, serving the public. The hotel/travel industry, business sector, etc - they rely on stable transportation, and they want at least some form of system which represents stability, reliability, safety, etc. They have elected officials who write this legislation, they lobby for certain provisions, regularly. As I've told some others, I know how intense the 'bidding' war is when city representatives bid for special events, (Olympics, Races, Festivals, etc) Transportation is a HUGE factor in these bids.

Do these permits make a driver safer? Not necessarily, BUT it is much easier to remove them from the field. With a chauffeur's permit, a bad driver can truly be black balled. Not so with the TNC drivers in Austin. An Uber driver can do something horrific, (read a true recent tale http://www.yelp.com/biz/uber-austin-5?hrid=MrKdpAoFoWT9PB9I7Y9TcA ) and sure - MAYBE they can get a driver deactivated, if they can get through to the TNC, but the driver may still be active with Lyft, Sidecar, or any other new TNC in town.

Uber balked at simple registration. They said it was an UNFRIENDLY requirement. No one can explain how a simple test, centralized record keeping to include background check and permit "impedes" ones' liberty, as implied by Badbeat.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> I don't believe that you are really that stupid.
> 
> Let me go more specific...
> 
> ...


I answered .... I am fine with a licensed person driving my family members anywhere they want to go... seems to me that UBER and the other RIDE SHARE app companies do a good job of vetting applicants.

What more do I need?

And as to the reference to teachers...well.... seems that those licensed graduates do a fine job at reducing the overall aptitude of the American children, given recent poll data comparing American students to the rest of the world. And lets not forget the cases of sexual misconduct that are at almost pandemic levels in America! Not a good argument for your case at all! http://blog.lib.umn.edu/stee0279/csaschools/ my point is, government is NEVER the ANSWER!

ho hum


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I answered .... I am fine with a licensed person driving my family members anywhere they want to go... seems to me that UBER and the other RIDE SHARE app companies do a good job of vetting applicants.
> 
> What more do I need?
> 
> ...


Well, since you still use the term "rideshare ", -in upper case, no less-and you are oblivious to the weak vetting so far( why no finger prints? Why are so many drivers signed on with no training or knowledge of the rules and regulations? ) And you fail to recognize the PUBLIC factor involved in PUBLIC transportation, it's clear we are not going to have an honest, intellectual discussion here. The recurring "Ho hum" just highlights the potential maturity were a discussion to proceed.

Over.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well, since you still use the term "rideshare ", -in upper case, no less-and you are oblivious to the weak vetting so far( why no finger prints? Why are so many drivers signed on with no training or knowledge of the rules and regulations? ) And you fail to recognize the PUBLIC factor involved in PUBLIC transportation, * it's clear we are not going to have an honest, intellectual discussion here*. The recurring "Ho hum" just highlights the potential maturity were a discussion to proceed.
> 
> Over.


I think you are right...the problem is not so much about UBER, it's about overall political point of view... I am an American, I love the Constitution and what our founding fathers managed to do for us.... I will never betray them....I will never be a socialist!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I think you are right...the problem is not so much about UBER, it's about overall political point of view... I am an American, I love the Constitution and what our founding fathers managed to do for us.... I will never betray them....I will never be a socialist!


Regulation = socialism?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't think there was a Cease & Desist order issued by Chief McManus.
> 
> *City Welcomes Uber and Lyft to San Antonio*
> http://www.sanantonio.gov/Commpa/Ne...ty-Welcomes-Uber-and-Lyft-to-San-Antonio.aspx


Here's your copy.....


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Here's your copy.....


Dates....
Compare dates of the article vs the letter you submitted...


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

just drive said:


> Dates....
> Compare dates of the article vs the letter you submitted...


Go with the letter that's what the police will use to put you in jail


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I answered .... I am fine with a licensed person driving my family members anywhere they want to go... seems to me that UBER and the other RIDE SHARE app companies do a good job of vetting applicants.
> 
> What more do I need?
> 
> ...


I think they do a terrible job of vetting applicants. In my community to receive and maintain a VFH drivers license you must be finger printed by a LEO and run locally and nationally. You cannot even owe a parking ticket never mind being on probation etc... This is also done every year whereas according to Meghan Joyce GM of Uber Boston Uber only runs it once when you are activated.

The flip side is there is also a mechanism for someone with an old record who has paid thier debt to society to get a fair hearing in front of elected officials if they feel they should not have been denied. You know that thing called due process.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> no - he is not that stupid - he is either an anarchist or one of those "LIBERTarians" who likes to cherry pick the laws deemed acceptable.
> I am a true believer in liberty, and yes - in my perfect world, EVERYONE would be free to "do as they will, harm none". But I'm a realist.
> We don't live in that society, nor will we.
> 
> ...


I cant apeak to your area but in Mass Livery insurance costs one third of taxi insurance. Without minimum rates or advance booking ordinances taxi operators will use livery vehicles as taxis and drive up the rates for legitimate limo operators. IMO it is to protect the limo companies that are operating the right way to not having their rates sky rocket and it protects the taxi companies that are operating in the right way by not having to compeet with a company paying one third the rates.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Regulation = socialism?


When the free markets can no longer operate on the supply and demand principals of capitalism, because government is inserting it's heavy hand of financial costs and legal requirements that do little more than burden the free market and seldom adds any value


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Badbeat is so cute. He thinks the US economy is a free market (hint: it's not even close).


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> I cant apeak to your area but in Mass Livery insurance costs one third of taxi insurance. Without minimum rates or advance booking ordinances taxi operators will use livery vehicles as taxis and drive up the rates for legitimate limo operators. IMO it is to protect the limo companies that are operating the right way to not having their rates sky rocket and it protects the taxi companies that are operating in the right way by not having to compeet with a company paying one third the rates.


I only THOUGHT the restaurant/bar business was full of crooks and liars!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think they are all takin by "Gordon Gekkos" "Greed is good speech". Because it captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

_Woe to those who call evil good, and good evil; Who substitute darkness for light and light for darkness; Who substitute bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter!_


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Badbeat is so cute. He thinks the US economy is a free market (hint: it's not even close).


HINT: It is suppose to be!

I suggest you give "Ayn Rand" a little look!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> _Woe to those who call evil good, and good evil; Who substitute darkness for light and light for darkness; Who substitute bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter!_


rhetoric alert


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I only THOUGHT the restaurant/bar business was full of crooks and liars!!!


So... Let me see if I understand you here... If a taxi co uses livery plates that's bad but... If Joe Schmo uses passenger plates then that's ok?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> So... Let me see if I understand you here... If a taxi co uses livery plates that's bad but... If Joe Schmo uses passenger plates then that's ok?


I mean the business in general


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I'm here to take the rose-colored glasses off you UberXers and make you realize your "partner" Uber is having you do illegal things. I applaud any efforts by state governments or private citizens to call Uber out on their brazen behavior.


_It would not be illegal if drivers just obtained commercial insurance,followed the same regulations as taxi/limos in their city/state._


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _It would not be illegal if drivers just obtained commercial insurance,followed the same regulations as taxi/limos in their city/state._


Or perhaps... maybe now is the time to take a fresh look at the private transportation industry?

Alcohol was a free market boon...till prohibition... but what happen to prohibition? SHARERIDE seems to be traveling that same route... If I were a betting man (and I am), guess where I will put my loot?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Or perhaps... maybe now is the time to take a fresh look at the private transportation industry?
> 
> Alcohol was a free market boon...till prohibition... but what happen to prohibition? SHARERIDE seems to be traveling that same route... If I were a betting man (and I am), guess where I will put my loot?


_You will loose if you bet on private transportation. If you are being paid to transport people, you can BET you will have to follow the regulations. I am an Uber driver /Partner. Have my TCP and Commercial Insurance. Also have my airport permit. So I am a fully insured Uber driver. Not doing nothing illegal&#8230;._


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _You will loose if you bet on private transportation. If you are being paid to transport people, you can BET you will have to follow the regulations. I am an Uber driver /Partner. Have my TCP and Commercial Insurance. Also have my airport permit. So I am a fully insured Uber driver. Not doing nothing illegal&#8230;._


Good move! Now, I'd call yourself "Joe's car as ervice, etc, which partners with Uber on demand " , and build your own legacy !!!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Good move! Now, I'd call yourself "Joe's car as ervice, etc, which partners with Uber on demand " , and build your own legacy !!!


_Call me what ever you want. You just can't call me uninsured. Good luck to you ,should you have an accident ,AMIGO!!!_


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _You will loose if you bet on private transportation. If you are being paid to transport people, you can BET you will have to follow the regulations. I am an Uber driver /Partner. Have my TCP and Commercial Insurance. Also have my airport permit. So I am a fully insured Uber driver. Not doing nothing illegal&#8230;._


I hear you...but I think it is a little early to nail you down as right!

I don't see a clear path for control on your side of the table....simply put...how would a municipality go about enforcing standard policy? I don't think they can do it.... that said....the money to argue is now clearly not on the old guard side! Given this....I think you will be rolling dirty with too much compliance in the coming future my friend!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> What is your purpose on this forum?





DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I'm here to take the rose-colored glasses off you UberXers and make you realize your "partner" Uber is having you do illegal things. I applaud any efforts by state governments or private citizens to call Uber out on their brazen behavior.


Translation: I am a pissed off cab driver who actually thinks that driving a cab is some sort of professional job. Uber came along and took all of my fares by flooding the streets with a bunch of people doing ride share. Now I sit in my cab and watch all of my money disappear by a bunch of people driving strangers around for beer money. Nobody will get into my cab so I'm going to ***** and moan on this site as a way to get my frustrations out. I can't believe that my chosen profession of cab driver has been replaced by Uber. I hate Uber...they are so mean to me.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> It's a valid question? Why don't you provide us an honest answer?
> 
> Do you want your nurse to be licensed?
> 
> ...


Apples and oranges. Driving someone from point A to point B doesn't require any real skill. Get over it cabbies! Driving a car is easy! With Uber flooding the markets with drivers, there will be a few bad apples no doubt. A few ******s will slip through the cracks but that will also happen within the cab industry. The real point is, what passes off as "professional vetted drivers" in the form of cab drivers is a joke. You get people driving cabs who cannot speak the language, they routinely take wrong routes to unfairly increase fares (a form of theft), they attempt to not take credit cards whenever possible to keep things as a cash business. (to steal from the IRS). The cars they drive are often broken down pieces of dangerous shit. Making believe that Uber's competition, The Cab Driver, is some sort of shiny, perfectly vetted, professional individual is a fantasy. The main reason Uber is so wildly popular and successful is because your licensed and vetted cab drivers provided such a horrible experience in the first place. The cab drivers and cab owners left themselves wide open for something better to come along. They left the bar so low that Uber came in and destroyed them, leaving every driver and cab owner crying about the "dangerous unregulated drivers." Every passenger I get in my car tells me how much better Uber is versus taking a taxi. They state that the Uber drivers are nicer, have better personalities and are much more professional. They also like the fact that their driver speaks and understands English. They say the Uber cars are nicer, cleaner and safer.
Uber as a company has many faults. They take total advantage of their drivers, but letting the government get in the middle of this to line their pockets under the guise of keeping society safe is an insult to intelligent people. The government is in control of licensing cab drivers and we've seen how successful that is. Let's take your example of teachers... Our public school system ranks among the lowest in the civilized world. The "No Child Left Behind" government program has produced many children who are only good for the fast food industry or perhaps driving a cab because it forced teachers to either cheat or simply teach only to pass a government test. Having teachers licensed by the government has not helped at all. The profession still fails to attract real talent because the pay is so low. Our society would rather pay big money to rappers, athletes and celebrities. Why do private schools consistently put out better educated students? Private schools can hire whoever they want and often pay quite well. Private schools are not weighed down with government rules, regulations and licensing, so consequently they are free to hire a person with a doctorate degree who teaches classes. This person does not have a teaching license or certificate. They simply have huge life experiences and quite often advanced college degrees. This highly educated (unlicensed) teacher ends up being much more effective then some under paid 20-something fresh out of junior college with a teaching license. Similarly, Uber gives riders a chance to drive with intelligent people. Some drivers are retirees with college degrees, some have highly skilled professional jobs as their main source of income and drive for Uber on the side. The alternative is having to spend more money only to have Ishmal, who just arrived from Shlembaknia, drive you around in the torn up cab he rents from the mafia. The mafia gives kick back to local governments who makes sure the cab company has a monopoly. The government also gets a cut in the form of paperwork (licenses) that Ishmal gets to pay for. By the way, Ishmal has to drive 97 hours per week just to break even. He could tell you about how the cab company exploits him, but his English is just not that good.
To answer your question: My pilot flying me from New York to LA should be vetted and licensed and probably drug and alcohol tested before each flight. Anyone who watches the news realizes that pilots get caught flying drunk from time to time in spite of their government issued liscense. My nurse? Make sure she is competent but she does not need the type of bullshit, make believe, license that a cab driver needs. Please drug test that nurse by an outside watchdog. Test the doctor also. Nurses and doctors have a high incidence of drug abuse but they keep it well hidden from the public and their licensing doesn't matter and is seldom in jeopardy. The medical industry polices itself and sweeps drug problems under the rug. They have enough clout and lobbyists to make sure they tell the government what to do. The government follows the money. Teachers?.... They should be more than just licensed but that is for another blog. Uber drivers? Please!......the only people who think Uber drivers need to be vetted and licensed are the pissed off cab drivers and cab owners who should be learning how to speak English so maybe they could get a real job here in America.
The lesson here is that the government does a shitty job of keeping us safe. They do a good job of lining their pockets by convincing the idiots in society that their licensing is necessary and in everyone's best interest.
Additionally, the examples you site are actually professions that require some degree of intelligence. Driving a cab is not in the same league as nurses, pilots and teachers. Fry cooks and the dude in charge of the drive through at McDonald's don't need to be vetted and licensed. Cab drivers are more in the intelligence and professional ranking as the guy making the french fries. The drive through dude ranks higher simply because he needs to be able to speak and understand the English language.


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

Yea what he said ^^^^^


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Apples and oranges. Driving someone from point A to point B doesn't require any real skill. Get over it cabbies! Driving a car is easy! With Uber flooding the markets with drivers, there will be a few bad apples no doubt. A few ******s will slip through the cracks but that will also happen within the cab industry. The real point is, what passes off as "professional vetted drivers" in the form of cab drivers is a joke. You get people driving cabs who cannot speak the language, they routinely take wrong routes to unfairly increase fares (a form of theft), they attempt to not take credit cards whenever possible to keep things as a cash business. (to steal from the IRS). The cars they drive are often broken down pieces of dangerous shit. Making believe that Uber's competition, The Cab Driver, is some sort of shiny, perfectly vetted, professional individual is a fantasy. The main reason Uber is so wildly popular and successful is because your licensed and vetted cab drivers provided such a horrible experience in the first place. The cab drivers and cab owners left themselves wide open for something better to come along. They left the bar so low that Uber came in and destroyed them, leaving every driver and cab owner crying about the "dangerous unregulated drivers." Every passenger I get in my car tells me how much better Uber is versus taking a taxi. They state that the Uber drivers are nicer, have better personalities and are much more professional. They also like the fact that their driver speaks and understands English. They say the Uber cars are nicer, cleaner and safer.
> Uber as a company has many faults. They take total advantage of their drivers, but letting the government get in the middle of this to line their pockets under the guise of keeping society safe is an insult to intelligent people. The government is in control of licensing cab drivers and we've seen how successful that is. Let's take your example of teachers... Our public school system ranks among the lowest in the civilized world. The "No Child Left Behind" government program has produced many children who are only good for the fast food industry or perhaps driving a cab because it forced teachers to either cheat or simply teach only to pass a government test. Having teachers licensed by the government has not helped at all. The profession still fails to attract real talent because the pay is so low. Our society would rather pay big money to rappers, athletes and celebrities. Why do private schools consistently put out better educated students? Private schools can hire whoever they want and often pay quite well. Private schools are not weighed down with government rules, regulations and licensing, so consequently they are free to hire a person with a doctorate degree who teaches classes. This person does not have a teaching license or certificate. They simply have huge life experiences and quite often advanced college degrees. This highly educated (unlicensed) teacher ends up being much more effective then some under paid 20-something fresh out of junior college with a teaching license. Similarly, Uber gives riders a chance to drive with intelligent people. Some drivers are retirees with college degrees, some have highly skilled professional jobs as their main source of income and drive for Uber on the side. The alternative is having to spend more money only to have Ishmal, who just arrived from Shlembaknia, drive you around in the torn up cab he rents from the mafia. The mafia gives kick back to local governments who makes sure the cab company has a monopoly. The government also gets a cut in the form of paperwork (licenses) that Ishmal gets to pay for. By the way, Ishmal has to drive 97 hours per week just to break even. He could tell you about how the cab company exploits him, but his English is just not that good.
> To answer your question: My pilot flying me from New York to LA should be vetted and licensed and probably drug and alcohol tested before each flight. Anyone who watches the news realizes that pilots get caught flying drunk from time to time in spite of their government issued liscense. My nurse? Make sure she is competent but she does not need the type of bullshit, make believe, license that a cab driver needs. Please drug test that nurse by an outside watchdog. Test the doctor also. Nurses and doctors have a high incidence of drug abuse but they keep it well hidden from the public and their licensing doesn't matter and is seldom in jeopardy. The medical industry polices itself and sweeps drug problems under the rug. They have enough clout and lobbyists to make sure they tell the government what to do. The government follows the money. Teachers?.... They should be more than just licensed but that is for another blog. Uber drivers? Please!......the only people who think Uber drivers need to be vetted and licensed are the pissed off cab drivers and cab owners who should be learning how to speak English so maybe they could get a real job here in America.
> The lesson here is that the government does a shitty job of keeping us safe. They do a good job of lining their pockets by convincing the idiots in society that their licensing is necessary and in everyone's best interest.
> Additionally, the examples you site are actually professions that require some degree of intelligence. Driving a cab is not in the same league as nurses, pilots and teachers. Fry cooks and the dude in charge of the drive through at McDonald's don't need to be vetted and licensed. Cab drivers are more in the intelligence and professional ranking as the guy making the french fries. The drive through dude ranks higher simply because he needs to be able to speak and understand the English language.


_As with any profession,every one should be trained and licensed . Transporting people is no difference. _


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

It's really really simple. The law is the law. If it is changed it is changed but in this country we do not stay existing laws while we debate new ones. In most jurisdictions using a private passenger vehicle as a vehicle for hire is against the law. Period. 

Since when do we get to pick and choose which laws are enforced?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I hear you...but I think it is a little early to nail you down as right!
> 
> I don't see a clear path for control on your side of the table....simply put...how would a municipality go about enforcing standard policy? I don't think they can do it.... that said....the money to argue is now clearly not on the old guard side! Given this....I think you will be rolling dirty with too much compliance in the coming future my friend!


_I am already fully in compliance here in CA . I have everything a limousine or sedan company needs to operate_


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _As with any profession,every one should be trained and licensed . Transporting people is no difference. _


Yup people flipping burgers at McDonald's should be licensed as well?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Yup people flipping burgers at McDonald's should be licensed as well?


_If it was mandatory ,yeah . Transporting people for hire ,requires commercial insurance. Not your private insurance. _


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _If it was mandatory ,yeah . Transporting people for hire ,requires commercial insurance. Not your private insurance. _


Why isn't it required? Risk of food poisoning or death. Crappy worker with poor cleaning ethnics. There's so many things that could make us sick at fast food but they don't require licensing. Why is uber different?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Why isn't it required? Risk of food poisoning or death. Crappy worker with poor cleaning ethnics. There's so many things that could make us sick at fast food but they don't require licensing. Why is uber different?


_Here in CA ,I think you need a food handlers permit. At least I did when i was 16 ,back in 1986. Of course things change._


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Here in CA ,I think you need a food handlers permit. At least I did when i was 16 ,back in 1986. Of course things change._


Not anymore. I understand your views on this and I was playing devils advocate.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Not anymore. I understand your views on this and I was playing devils advocate.


_LOL,thats ok. Always fun to get that side._


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Not anymore. I understand your views on this and I was playing devils advocate.


Damn, guess I'm not getting a burger in SC. Here in my state one needs a county food handles permit to work in any food related business. I know they don't cost much and are good for a few years. I'm going to say it again, it comes down to protecting the public.

I hate paying fees and having to sit in a training class like everyone else, but when it comes down to it, your presenting yourself as a professional. Act like it.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

On food handler topic...every state has a government agency that overseas food safety... here in Florida that is "The Florida Department of Health". A food handler license is not required.... What is required is (a) Food Manager that is certified by the state at all food serving locations.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _As with any profession,every one should be trained and licensed . Transporting people is no difference. _


I think a lot of people are not clearly seeing the scope of trying to contain the RIDESHARE market.... As of October of 2014 UBER was putting 50 thousand drivers on the rode...A MONTH! That number is now at 75 THOUSAND per month!

My thoughts on what is going on......

Trying to put a leash on these numbers would be a task that U.S. Military would have a hard time to overcome. So police enforcement will prove to be a joke.

So what is the other tools do the oppressors(tools) of the free market have? Legislation & Litigation ...well, guess what ole Trev is doing? He is making an end run at capitals of the states that are doing the most to stop UBER. So far he is filing nonsense complaints that are wasting time, and gumming up the works for any serious litigation. I think he is doing this so he can overwhelm the system with massive numbers, driver numbers and the company wealth numbers. Currently at a net worth of over 41 billion, I think he is well on his way to executing this plan. At some point UBER will start throwing huge amounts of money at the lobbyist in the states with issues.

Another thing to not forget...with the kind of numbers that UBER is putting on the streets of America.... at what point do you see a paradigm shift in how people move from a to b? If the numbers of riders start to increase dramatically around the country, then I don't see how the laws will not adjust to the idea fo RIDESHARE!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Why isn't it required? Risk of food poisoning or death. Crappy worker with poor cleaning ethnics. There's so many things that could make us sick at fast food but they don't require licensing. Why is uber different?


THIS IS WHY


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> THIS IS WHY


What is your intention on this forum?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> What is your intention on this forum?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> On food handler topic...every state has a government agency that overseas food safety... here in Florida that is "The Florida Department of Health". A food handler license is not required.... What is required is (a) Food Manager that is certified by the state at all food serving locations.


True while if the manager is not there, you'll have uncertified staff handling foods.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> True while if the manager is not there, you'll have uncertified staff handling foods.


Oh the horror! lol


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> THIS IS WHY


So?

Most accidents happen with a LICENSED driver at the wheel!

How will legislation stop that?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Oh the horror! lol


 just saying there are things out there. However I'll still go for an double cheeseburger at Cookout!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


>


20million!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> just saying there are things out there. However I'll still go for an double cheeseburger at Cookout!


I get your point , and I agree with you


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

fistbumps for being bros!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Call me what ever you want. You just can't call me uninsured. Good luck to you ,should you have an accident ,AMIGO!!!_


UBER disagrees with you..... did you not get the memo... um...e-mail?

*The Uber insurance policy covering you whenever you're logged into the UberPartner app can be found in the Waybill. *
Remember, from the time you accept a trip request from the app, until the completion of the ride, you have $1 million of coverage for driver liability. While you are logged in but not on a trip, you also have contingent comprehensive collision insurance. So, you are fully covered!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Apples and oranges. Driving someone from point A to point B doesn't require any real skill. Get over it cabbies! Driving a car is easy! With Uber flooding the markets with drivers, there will be a few bad apples no doubt. A few ******s will slip through the cracks but that will also happen within the cab industry. The real point is, what passes off as "professional vetted drivers" in the form of cab drivers is a joke. You get people driving cabs who cannot speak the language, they routinely take wrong routes to unfairly increase fares (a form of theft), they attempt to not take credit cards whenever possible to keep things as a cash business. (to steal from the IRS). The cars they drive are often broken down pieces of dangerous shit. Making believe that Uber's competition, The Cab Driver, is some sort of shiny, perfectly vetted, professional individual is a fantasy. The main reason Uber is so wildly popular and successful is because your licensed and vetted cab drivers provided such a horrible experience in the first place. The cab drivers and cab owners left themselves wide open for something better to come along. They left the bar so low that Uber came in and destroyed them, leaving every driver and cab owner crying about the "dangerous unregulated drivers." Every passenger I get in my car tells me how much better Uber is versus taking a taxi. They state that the Uber drivers are nicer, have better personalities and are much more professional. They also like the fact that their driver speaks and understands English. They say the Uber cars are nicer, cleaner and safer.
> Uber as a company has many faults. They take total advantage of their drivers, but letting the government get in the middle of this to line their pockets under the guise of keeping society safe is an insult to intelligent people. The government is in control of licensing cab drivers and we've seen how successful that is. Let's take your example of teachers... Our public school system ranks among the lowest in the civilized world. The "No Child Left Behind" government program has produced many children who are only good for the fast food industry or perhaps driving a cab because it forced teachers to either cheat or simply teach only to pass a government test. Having teachers licensed by the government has not helped at all. The profession still fails to attract real talent because the pay is so low. Our society would rather pay big money to rappers, athletes and celebrities. Why do private schools consistently put out better educated students? Private schools can hire whoever they want and often pay quite well. Private schools are not weighed down with government rules, regulations and licensing, so consequently they are free to hire a person with a doctorate degree who teaches classes. This person does not have a teaching license or certificate. They simply have huge life experiences and quite often advanced college degrees. This highly educated (unlicensed) teacher ends up being much more effective then some under paid 20-something fresh out of junior college with a teaching license. Similarly, Uber gives riders a chance to drive with intelligent people. Some drivers are retirees with college degrees, some have highly skilled professional jobs as their main source of income and drive for Uber on the side. The alternative is having to spend more money only to have Ishmal, who just arrived from Shlembaknia, drive you around in the torn up cab he rents from the mafia. The mafia gives kick back to local governments who makes sure the cab company has a monopoly. The government also gets a cut in the form of paperwork (licenses) that Ishmal gets to pay for. By the way, Ishmal has to drive 97 hours per week just to break even. He could tell you about how the cab company exploits him, but his English is just not that good.
> To answer your question: My pilot flying me from New York to LA should be vetted and licensed and probably drug and alcohol tested before each flight. Anyone who watches the news realizes that pilots get caught flying drunk from time to time in spite of their government issued liscense. My nurse? Make sure she is competent but she does not need the type of bullshit, make believe, license that a cab driver needs. Please drug test that nurse by an outside watchdog. Test the doctor also. Nurses and doctors have a high incidence of drug abuse but they keep it well hidden from the public and their licensing doesn't matter and is seldom in jeopardy. The medical industry polices itself and sweeps drug problems under the rug. They have enough clout and lobbyists to make sure they tell the government what to do. The government follows the money. Teachers?.... They should be more than just licensed but that is for another blog. Uber drivers? Please!......the only people who think Uber drivers need to be vetted and licensed are the pissed off cab drivers and cab owners who should be learning how to speak English so maybe they could get a real job here in America.
> The lesson here is that the government does a shitty job of keeping us safe. They do a good job of lining their pockets by convincing the idiots in society that their licensing is necessary and in everyone's best interest.
> Additionally, the examples you site are actually professions that require some degree of intelligence. Driving a cab is not in the same league as nurses, pilots and teachers. Fry cooks and the dude in charge of the drive through at McDonald's don't need to be vetted and licensed. Cab drivers are more in the intelligence and professional ranking as the guy making the french fries. The drive through dude ranks higher simply because he needs to be able to speak and understand the English language.


CLAP! CLAP! CLAP!

I now have a UBER hero!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> UBER disagrees with you..... did you not get the memo... um...e-mail?
> 
> *The Uber insurance policy covering you whenever you're logged into the UberPartner app can be found in the Waybill. *
> Remember, from the time you accept a trip request from the app, until the completion of the ride, you have $1 million of coverage for driver liability. While you are logged in but not on a trip, you also have contingent comprehensive collision insurance. So, you are fully covered!


*Umm,unlike you I carry Commercial Insurance. I don't have to worry about app on I'm covered app off ,I hope my personal insurance won't drop me&#8230;.*


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> *Umm,unlike you I carry Commercial Insurance. I don't have to worry about app on I'm covered app off ,I hope my personal insurance won't drop me&#8230;.*


You are not really saying anything here... are you?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> You are not really saying anything here... are you?


_Just as much as you are ,buddy ._


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> You are not really saying anything here... are you?


I don't mean to disrespect you...I just don't see the difference between a commercial insurance policy, or policy that offers coverage up to a million dollars that goes active when a fare enters my vehicle. Of course that coverage is over, and above my own policy that I have that is has over 1 million dollars on liability and PIP. Does your policy cover 1 billion dollars...I mean, what is the difference other than name?

I have a good friend that goes to Vegas almost every month. Wile there a few years ago the cab he was riding in ran a red light and put my friend in the hospital for 2 weeks with neck injuries, he still is not right from that, and his lawyer is still litigating that mess. Part of the issue was the crappy insurance the cab company had.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Call your agent and ask them what the difference is. I have explained elsewhere the lack of recourse you may have dealing with a surplus lines insurer who is based in Bermuda. That is why most states will not allow a surplus lines company to write primary auto coverage.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Some people (like badbeat) are happy living in ignorance. They will continue to believe whole-heartedly that "Uber has their back 100%" until the day Uber decides it doesn't because of [insert any reason at all here].

God willing, they will never get into a serious accident with passengers in the vehicle.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

The issue of standing also concerns me. If James river refuses to pay a claim will the driver have legal standing to sue them? If not they have to sue uber or raiser or dennison or whatever subsidiary there using today and if uber or James river goes belly up there is no access to states insolvency funds to pay claims.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I don't mean to disrespect you...I just don't see the difference between a commercial insurance policy, or policy that offers coverage up to a million dollars that goes active when a fare enters my vehicle. Of course that coverage is over, and above my own policy that I have that is has over 1 million dollars on liability and PIP. Does your policy cover 1 billion dollars...I mean, what is the difference other than name?
> 
> I have a good friend that goes to Vegas almost every month. Wile there a few years ago the cab he was riding in ran a red light and put my friend in the hospital for 2 weeks with neck injuries, he still is not right from that, and his lawyer is still litigating that mess. Part of the issue was the crappy insurance the cab company had.


_Sorry about your friend. Cab company probably had crappy insurance from the start. My point is ,why trust Uber and their insurance. And why run the risk of your insurance dropping you ,even though you are covered under Uber? I just like the piece of mind. Here in CA,the CA PUC limit for vehicles under 10 passengers is$750k, so thats what I have. _


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Some people (like badbeat) are happy living in ignorance. They will continue to believe whole-heartedly that "Uber has their back 100%" until the day Uber decides it doesn't because of [insert any reason at all here].
> 
> God willing, they will never get into a serious accident with passengers in the vehicle.


I have not heard of UBER running from any claims....


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

The interesting thing about this conversation... is in America today, most all INSURANCE providers are litigating every claim....I know of a Fireman that fell through a roof wile he was trying to put the fire out...he fell through the roof and tore all the ligaments in both knees, and tore is shoulder up...he currently has a investigator following him around 24 hours a day to find any evidence the his claim is fraudulent... this is not random, all insurance companies are litigating out of paying the insured. I know of others...


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> The interesting thing about this conversation... is in America today, most all INSURANCE providers are litigating every claim....I know of a Fireman that fell through a roof wile he was trying to put the fire out...he fell through the roof and tore all the ligaments in both knees, and tore is shoulder up...he currently has a investigator following him around 24 hours a day to find any evidence the his claim is fraudulent... this is not random, all insurance companies are litigating out of paying the insured. I know of others...


Because as sad as it sounds, it's cheaper to hire someone to follow an individual around trying to file a false claim on the off chance it's true then to just pay out on every single claim. When I had a short term disability claim that was not related to a workers comp claim, I had to check in every 2 weeks. They required me to call in, fax them a doctors note and all that good stuff.

It really comes down to the fact that there are bad people, and there are just people that take advantage of situations. It makes all the honest people look like criminals and crooks.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Call me what ever you want. You just can't call me uninsured. Good luck to you ,should you have an accident ,AMIGO!!!_


I think you misread my post


----------

